# have rules for the site pop up on the main page before entering



## snakepliskin2334 (Mar 30, 2012)

hey i was wondering is there a way to make the rules of this site pop up on the main page before entiring the site maybe have it were you have to agree to them before entering kinda because im new and dont rememeber things so well and that way people wont violiate the rules kinda like help us probes maybe (:


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2012)

You agreed to them when you signed up. True story.
and rules, they are up there a little under the logo of the site


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 30, 2012)

Would you read them, or simply hunt down the "close" button like just about everyone else who has dealt with rule pages and EULAs before?


----------



## prowler (Mar 30, 2012)

The rules are pretty straight forward, like you would for any site.

Don't post illegals though!


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Mar 30, 2012)

im not trying to score browne points here i was just trying to help out new users and that way no rules are violted in the first you know (:


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2012)

snakepliskin12 said:


> im not trying to score browne points here i was just trying to help out new users and that way no rules are violted in the first you know (:


There is no need for that, the rules are in plain sight and clear. As well you agree to them the moment you sign up.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 30, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> snakepliskin12 said:
> 
> 
> > im not trying to score browne points here i was just trying to help out new users and that way no rules are violted in the first you know (:
> ...


I don't share that point of view - it's not a bad idea at all. Every driver knows the speed limits on given types of roads and yet they still have signs signifying when they can speed up and when they have to slow down. A simple pop-up would be a reminder "hello, you've just logged onto a civilized site so act properly", nothing more.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > snakepliskin12 said:
> ...


I was a bit harsh, but still there really isn't a need to have the rules posted everywhere, they are right there in plain sight if you need a refresher.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 30, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> as well type "GBATemp does not host ROMs"  when you sign up.



Last I heard, that is no longer implemented.

EDIT: And with cleanup complete perhaps we can return to the discussion at hand.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't remember the rules entierly, but honestly common sense seems to work just fine.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 30, 2012)

It's not a bad idea *provided* that at the end of the pop-up there will be a check-box (alot of scrolling) with a random question from the rules set attached to it. If the answer is correct and the check-box is checked, the pop-up would no longer appear, assuming that you've read the rules. Otherwise the pop-up would haunt you on every log on, literally forcing you to read it.

The question has to be random though, otherwise it'll be another "OK, moving on" matter.


----------



## mjax (Mar 31, 2012)

Seeing the current hacking scene, and the recent shift of focus, I don't believe it will be important in the future.

Besides Popups are frowned upon and most people will  ignore them, wrongly perceiving them as advertisements


----------

